# Hey Everyone! New to WF.



## bravery101 (Jul 28, 2014)

Hey everyone! My name is Lexi, and I just joined WF earlier today and I'm looking forward to being on here regularly. I've been writing for years, and consider myself to be a great writer. However, I am one of the many that has many ideas but never completes them. I'm working on that, and hopefully will be able to move forward and complete something. I tend to like realistic and crime fiction, and always like books with psychological ties where you're forced to question what you thought you knew.

Anyway, not in regards to writing, I love cars (specifically classics) and will always engage in conversations about them (but be prepared for criticisms if I disagree. I can be blunt). I'm a fan of motor sports, comics, and writing. I'm currently nearly done with high school and have a year of college behind me already.

I've been published once before in a magazine with a highly controversial article (won't post it here), and write weekly for a Ford truck website on the Web. Still, fiction is something I enjoy and don't write enough of, so you'll see me around!

Hope to meet you all!


----------



## popsprocket (Jul 28, 2014)

Hello and welcome!

I like old cars too, we'll get along just fine. Unless the old cars you like are crap in which case you suck  

Kidding.

Sort of.

I learned how to weld when I was 16 so that I could put my poor, neglected baby back on the road, and I can respect anyone with that kind of dedication to classic cars, even if they like Fords...


----------



## Pandora (Jul 28, 2014)

Hi Lexi, nice to meet you. Classic cars rock maybe someday I will own a '66 Plymouth Sport Fury II for sentimental reasons. I found a picture for my desktop to keep me company til then. I hope you enjoy WF welcome!


----------



## aj47 (Jul 28, 2014)

Welcome.  If you have completion issues, you might like our challenges.  Check out Literary Maneuvers -- there's a non-fiction challenge as well as a fiction one.


----------



## bravery101 (Jul 28, 2014)

popsprocket said:


> Hello and welcome!
> 
> I like old cars too, we'll get along just fine. Unless the old cars you like are crap in which case you suck
> 
> ...



I am actually not a huge Ford fan. I consider myself an overall car enthusiast, so it really depends on the year and what we're talking about. I like classic Ford trucks (mainly '70s and '60s) and absolutely love the late '60s and early '70s Broncos. That appreciation came from writing for the Ford truck website though. I wasn't a fan before then.

I can usually appreciate any classic car/truck fan out there, just because most people aren't anymore. We'll usually get along if we're talking classics and not some of the newer garbage the car companies spit out!



Pandora said:


> Hi Lexi, nice to meet you. Classic cars rock maybe someday I will own a '66 Plymouth Sport Fury II for sentimental reasons. I found a picture for my desktop to keep me company til then. I hope you enjoy WF welcome!



Neat car to go for! I loe Plymouth in those years. A picture is usually what I go for too, but it'd certainly be great to drive one!



astroannie said:


> Welcome.  If you have completion issues, you might like our challenges.  Check out Literary Maneuvers -- there's a non-fiction challenge as well as a fiction one.



I'll check them out! Thanks!


----------



## InstituteMan (Jul 28, 2014)

Hi, Lexi, welcome!

While everyone is a little different, I found that completing smaller pieces (such as for the challenges on here) has helped me learn how to manage the creative process so that I can complete progressively longer pieces. I know that some folks start with epic novels and have no problems, but I have been working my way up in length of project a bit gradually.

As for automotive issues, I have heard it said that the best country singers die in the back of classic cars.

[The preceding line was totally stolen]

Glad to have you!


----------



## Nickleby (Jul 28, 2014)

Sometimes people never finish a piece because they continually get pulled away by new ideas. Nothing wrong with that. One day you'll have an idea so good that you'll have to give it the treatment it deserves.

Welcome to Writing Forums. Contact a staff member if you have questions or concerns.


----------



## bravery101 (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome guys!

InstituteMan, I wouldn't say i's hat I _can't_ write longer works, it's just that I change my mind part way through. I think staying organized will help me a lot with it. I've written short stories and even worked with poetry and scripts before, but I keep going back to novels.. I think I just need to latch on and write. Have to do it eventually, and I think I'd enjoy it the most too!

And Nickleby, you're right. I've never considered lots of ideas being a bad thing, but when none of them actually get down on paper it makes me very sad. I'm working at spacing out the ideas and sticking with one for now and keeping others in mind. It's tough for me, but it's worth it!


----------



## Gumby (Aug 3, 2014)

> I love cars (specifically classics) and will always engage in  conversations about them (but be prepared for criticisms if I disagree. I  can be blunt).



Blunt is okay. 



> and write weekly for a Ford truck website on the Web.



That's neat. My son just bought a new Raptor and acts like it's the Holy Grail. 

Welcome to the site.


----------



## thepancreas11 (Aug 4, 2014)

I never got into cars until I stereotypically started watching Top Gear. Since then, I've really gravitated towards motorsports myself, even watched a few F1 races too. I always had a thing for the Ford Mustang, though it sucks at anything but the straight line, really. I just find the body shape to be classic and gorgeous.

Stopping and starting usually leads me to believe I lack a little bit of either self-confidence or direction. I have deleted entire novels in hatred of what I've written, and nothing could be worse than destroying something you created. Trust me, you're better off just putting it all down at once, no matter what happens. If you need direction, yeah, try the competitions. A prompt can really put your mind at ease. Suddenly, you don't have to do all the thinking, you know? I would say, spend a lot of time critiquing too. When you can finish things, anything really, you get on a roll, and suddenly, everything seems to be getting done. I highly recommend the Prose Writer's Workshop. When you have the confidence, why not post something small, perhaps a flash fiction that people can help you with? Six hundred words about, not much more. You can definitely do that, given what I've already seen from you.

Questions? Ask!

Toodles!
thepancreas


----------



## John Galt (Aug 8, 2014)

Welcome to WF!


----------



## Aswini_Siddhartha (Aug 9, 2014)

Hi Lexi,

Its nice to know about you 

Hope we will have great time here


----------

